# Very oily color-treated hair!!!



## GirlyDork (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there a good shampoo out there for super oily hair that won't strip hair color? (I prefer shampoos without sulfates and parabens, and I am against animal testing.)

Thank you if you can help me!

XOXO Peace & Love,

Sarah


----------



## LoveMU (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Biolage Color Therapy Shampoo and Conditioner, but they do have sulfates.  I think it is very gently for the hair and my hair seems healthier since I started using it.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 8, 2009)

Search no more... seriously, this shampoo has been a hair and scalp saver for me.

DevaCare Low-Poo

Well, they don't call it a shampoo really, because it doesn't have the usual crappy sulfates and harsh ingredients, so they call it Low-poo.. haha. But it works amazingly well! My scalp feels super clean but my hair isn't stripped of it's natural oils, nor is my color fading. 

I'd highly recommend it... i'm down to the last little bit so I need to re-up soon. Right now I'm alternating between this and the little trial bottle I have of Aveda Color Conserve (which I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as well!)

Seriously, give it a shot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If you have an Ulta nearby they sell it there. Otherwise your best bet is to order online. 

You don't need much so the bottle lasts a while. It's a tad on the pricey side,but it's worth it to me because my color seems to last longer. 


Good luck!


----------



## GirlyDork (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG thank you!!! I'll check it out!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

try a clarifying shampoo 1X a week. it will help get rid of built up product gunk and left over oil


----------



## ragdolly (Jan 14, 2009)

i use Wella Color Preserve Volumizing Shampoo for fine and oily hair
it cleanses really well and my color fades atleast 20-30% less

i have super oily hair and this stuff is great


----------

